# Best Hive Components



## Hillbilly Tilley (Mar 19, 2008)

Which manufacturers have the best hive components? Their Catalogs claim that they are the best, so who really is?
Frames
Foundations
Bodies Super/Hive
Bottom Boards
Covers Inner/Outer
Slatted Racks
Queen Excluders
Escape Boards
Feeders
Hive Stands

Whose products do you swear by?


----------



## Ted n Ms (Apr 25, 2008)

kelleys


----------



## Broke-T (Jul 9, 2008)

I also like Kelly.


----------



## Eaglerock (Jul 8, 2008)

Millers for quality and mostly price. Some things from Kelly.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

I get along with Dadant just fine.


----------



## jeff123fish (Jul 3, 2007)

hive bodies- millers
frames- betterbee
foundation- betterbee
outer inner and bottom boards- cost too much to ship so I make my own


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Better bee for the slatted racks, the slats run the same direction as the frames.

I got some screened bottoms from Kelly this year, So roughly done they weren't even fit to paint & I planned to stain them. Took the belt sander to them to fix the problem.

Got a few really nice things from brushy mountain this year. screened nuc bottoms, copper roof.


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 16, 2005)

Millers for sure...


----------



## smgchandler (Apr 20, 2008)

im a fairly new beekeeper and i got most if not all my stuff from Brushy Mtn here in NC -- the first few times i ordered over the phone (you can order online) the young lady on the phone just seemed like she didnt care if i ordered anything or not and was kind of short with me -- well after the second order was placed it happened again so i ask to speak to her boss !!! - more than nice lady - i heard they had a new boss/sales manager there now and the last time i called i asked they lady if she could help me figure out some of the stuff i wanted because i was not sure as to what to order and she actually asked around and called me back with my order she made for me - hows that for service !!! - also i order one day and it came the next because i had a new nuc to feed and needed the top feeder - i have been very pleased with all the woodware stuff and clothing too - if you call them and do get a short answering person then point this out to them ---- on their new website it actually says this on the main page of the site Our commitment is to provide you with the 
• BEST Quality •
• BEST Service •
• BEST Support • 
i would still like to have an email or phone number to comment to on things i would like for them to know about but i dont see a number or an email - the one email doesnt work - mail gets returned to you but i bet they fix that  -- after the last order though i think i will buy all my stuff from BMtn just because the polite lady on the phone and the quality of the stuff -- i cant help but think the lady sent my stuff to me with ups at a faster method knowing i wanted that feeder asap and my shipping cost was the same - now thats good business so i have found my bee supply place --


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Most of my eight frame medium boxes and eight frame bottom boards are from Miller Bee Supply. Most of my frames are custom ordered from Walter T. Kelly with no grooves and then cut for foundationless (a bevel on the top bar). Most of my SBB are from Brushy Mt. Most of lids are homemade from 1/2" plywood and the rest are 3/4" plywood. A lot of my frames are PF120's from Mann Lake.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Just to add another name to the list. I like Rossman's woodenware. Everything has to be assembled, even telescoping covers, inner covers and standard bottom boards. And they're a bit of a pain to put together. On the plus side the material is very good. The telescoping covers are the heaviest I've ever picked up. I sometimes use rocks or bricks to hold down tcovers but don't bother with Rossman's.


----------



## TwT (Aug 5, 2004)

ME!!!!!!! I build about everything for myself but i I get all frames and foundation from Walter T. Kelly.


----------



## BULLSEYE BILL (Oct 2, 2002)

Boxes - Browning Cut Stock
Telescoping Covers and Inner Covers - Drapers in Nebraska
Plastic & stainless steel SBB's - Dadant

Browning boxes always fit square and usually have very few knots. I pay about the same for them with shipping as I would other suppliers without shipping.

Drapers inner and outer covers are notched front and back, and have a heavy galvanized cover that can be insulated if you wish to add insulation.

I usually make my own SBB's but the best I have seen offered are the white plastic and Stainless steel, a bit pricey at $20, but for what I've seen worth the investment.

I don't buy cheap junk, I learned that lesson long ago.


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

Like Ross, I get along with Dadant just fine. They are close so shipping is inexpensive. I really like their budget boxes. 

Now for feeders I like the Mann-Lake ones. 

I don't really care for the Kelly frames although a lot of people like them. 

Pollen traps I like the Sundance. I like the bottom version more than the top hive version. 

Beekeeping suits is Golden Breeze all the way.


----------



## 3mfarm (Feb 24, 2008)

humble abodes, windsor maine 207-549-5501... great pricing, great fit,great service.


----------



## Zbees (Jun 17, 2008)

I roll my own too. Except frames. I have a major source of clean cypress that makes fantastic woodenware. I use a full lap joint like those from Rossman. I can make a hive body, super, etc in no time. I make screened BBs, inners and outer covers too. I get my frames from dadant or Walter T. Kelley.

I get my queens from Walter T. Kelley too and they have been excellent.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Zbees said:


> I get my queens from Walter T. Kelley too and they have been excellent.


Which, in case you're curious, come from the Hardemans in Mt Vernon, GA.


----------



## shawnwri (Jul 31, 2006)

Walter T. Kelly for frames, 8-frame woodenware from Brushy Mountain, other stuff from whoever is cheapest


----------

